# Should I get a bearded dragon or a Blue tongue lizard? or both?



## LizardLover820 (May 2, 2012)

Hey should i buy a bearded dragon or a blue tongue lizard or should i use all my money and buy 2? ($800 for both with cage and everything) the blue tongue is abit cheaper.


----------



## scorps (May 2, 2012)

Do not pay $800 for a standard blue tongue or standard beardie with a cage, that's very dear lol


----------



## Marzzy (May 2, 2012)

Comes down to personal preference I like bearded dragons for the there pattern skin texture they have there own personalities....I find blue tongues boring to look at always had them in the backyard. But that's just my opinion ( I have a dwalf bearded dragon which I don't see a lot of so it's more interesting. He Bites 
He Poo Alot
He Eats Alot
He Loves Crickets
He Bite his Mate and she/he died.

Bazzas beardies are fairly priced and are great quality.
-No kinks
-All have Shed a few times 
-Not Inbred
-Healthy


----------



## Blake182 (May 2, 2012)

get a Python


----------



## Grogshla (May 2, 2012)

I would say get a dragon. 
They have great tempraments if handled regularly, are very hardy and are easy to look after.


----------



## Icarus (May 2, 2012)

get a dragon! loads of personality, great fun to watch.


----------



## crazzzylizard (May 2, 2012)

I'm getting a bearded dragon I got a 4ft enclosure with stand, 3 large fake plants, a large hide log, basking light, heat cord, 10 uv light, water and feed bowl and finaly one of those things that you can store your crickets in for a $120, you just have to find someone thats trying to get rid of it quickly (try some areas that aren't to well known where know one else can be bothered to go) and I'm getting lizard this weekend pretty cheap.


----------



## LizardLover820 (May 2, 2012)

Yea but I live in perth WA and everything here is really expensive, bearded dragons here cost $250 and cages cost $300


----------



## bec77 (May 2, 2012)

i love our beardie, we got her just days after she was ready to leave the breeder, shes been handled from day 1 and never has any of us been bitten, and loves being handled and out of her enclosure. Shes nearly 10months old and has such a personality! Ive found bluetongues alil boring. Or a python, weve just gotten a baby jungle and hes adorable


----------



## LizardLover820 (May 2, 2012)

its $800 both together, the beardie costs $450 (with everything heating, lights, substrates, food, cage etc) and the blue tongue cost $350 (also with everything heating, lights, substrates, food, cage etc)


----------



## Marzzy (May 2, 2012)

That's makes better sense lol


----------



## Bel03 (May 3, 2012)

I have both, & for me personally, i like our beardies more......our male is super friendly & has never bitten.......although his girlfriend is a tad on the cranky side & still bites at any chance she has. They are both kept the same, so i dont see a reason for her attitude to be so different, but it is, & i think that just like anything else, some just wear cranky pants!!  Our bluetounge is great, he/she was a rescue, & to begin with p***** on us everytime we handled him/her, but with time & patience now loves to have cuddles with us. I would agree that bluetounges are not as fun to watch as beardies, but they still make great pets. Goodluck with your choice!


----------



## jaylikesbeef (May 3, 2012)

I'd suggest getting either 2 beardies or 2 blueys? Save cost, save space, and they'll have a companion 

Also, are you buying these from a pet shop?


----------



## ForgottenXo (May 3, 2012)

Awwwwww... I Reckon Beardie...they have their own little personalities and are super easy to tame! Our little yellow phase boy comes out for cuddles every day...from the minutes i get home, he sees me come in the door and comes up to that end of the enclosure and just looks at me...waiting for me to pick him up...

They are awesome 

Kayte Xo


----------



## damian83 (May 3, 2012)

I have two yellow beardies and a baby, they always sit on my lap watching TV bluies can deliver a bloody bite like a great white


----------



## Brycerider (May 3, 2012)

Got a beadie. He has lots of personality. Getting two shinglebacks this week for another enclosure so it will be interesting to compare.

Sent from my ME860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## richardsc (May 6, 2012)

damian83 said:


> I have two yellow beardies and a baby, they always sit on my lap watching TV bluies can deliver a bloody bite like a great white



blueys bites are more like a pinch or clamp,beardies would be more like a great white,razor sharp teeth and all

someone said blueys are boring,and they have a beardy that bites and they rarely see it,that sounds rather boring,may as well have an empty tank,lol

both are great,nothing wrong with getting both,8oo still sounds pricey to me,but if the cage is reasonable its not quite as bad,is the bluey a western or centralian?


----------



## Brycerider (May 14, 2012)

Our shingles are still flighty a week after we got them. Both eating well but don't want a bar of us. One looks to bite when handled and urinates on you if you arent careful. 

Leaving them alone for another week to see how they go.

Sent from my ME860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gibblore (May 14, 2012)

I would go for a pet rock.


----------



## Lizardlove (May 14, 2012)

*A Beardie*

we had two blue tougns and they never moved and smelt we now have bearded dragon's and they dont smell as bad and they move there so much more affectinet veven though they might be more expensive its worth it


----------



## dihsmaj (May 14, 2012)

If your blue-tongues never moved and smelled, they would have been dead...


----------



## ssnakeboyy (May 14, 2012)

dihsmaj said:


> If your blue-tongues never moved and smelled, they would have been dead...


haha lol......


----------



## Sinners121 (May 14, 2012)

whoever is selling at 250 is ripping you off! you should be able to get some for around 100$ if you find a private breeder and 180 from a petshop. if your going to get a beardie i would suggest getting a woody colony makes it much much cheaper. you should also be able to get a decent 2nd cage for 150 off gumtree.


----------

